
If you want more X, make X faster - joshuacc
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/07/faster-edits-with-inline-editing/
======
joshuacc
I'm not so much interested in the particulars of inline editing, but very
interested in the concept used as the HN title.

Anyone have examples of how this has made a real difference in their
sites/businesses/other aspects of life?

~~~
stonemetal
You can see this very easily in the task of programming. Back when programs
where written on punch cards and results were returned in days, hand
compilation and execution was a net win because you didn't want to
compile\execute your program more than you had to.

A business example would be mail order. Think mail order by
horse->truck->plane then invention of the internet.

